# alti 3.5 issues with a/c heater squealing



## iAmkanadian (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey people. I love my alti but I hate the issues I get with it.. I need to change my time chain guide blah blah blah but my real bothersome issue is my a/c.. I squeals really loud idk why.. on hot days I can't have my ac on cuz I'm embarrassed by the squeal. What is the problem. I need to fix it asap before cold days arrive and I need to have my heat on at all times.. also my fan squeals when it's on as well.. I don't want to sell


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

So, the A/C belt squeals?
And you don't know what to do?


----------



## iAmkanadian (Jul 21, 2013)

If that's what it is then yes.. I took a video of it but am on my phone so unable to post it. And it gets harsher with higher rpm then goes away for like a minute or two and returns


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The fan is electric, so it's possible that the bearing in the electric motor is bad, assuming the fan isn't rubbing against anything.
For the AC, you could have a loose belt that needs adjusting, a glazed belt that needs replacing, or a bad bearing in one of the pulleys driven by the belt. Take a spray bottle and spray water on the belt while the engine is running. If the noise goes away, it is probably the belt; if the noise stays the same, it is likely a bearing.


----------

